# Messages sur Mac partiellement synchronisé…



## M. Paul (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Depuis que j’ai changé de Mac, les SMS reçus sur mon iPhone ne sont pas tous répercutés dans l’application Messages de mon Mac.
C’est comme si je ne récupérai sur mon Mac que ceux des personnes figurant dans mon carnet d’adresse. Pas ceux provenant d’organismes ou entreprises…

Comme régulariser ça ?

Merci pour l’aide

Paul
(Ventura 13.0.1)


----------



## ericse (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Tu récupères peut-être ceux qui sont envoyés depuis un autre iPhone, mais pas ceux envoyés par un autre téléphone ou une plateforme d'entreprise ?   Si c'est ça il faut autoriser le "Transfert de SMS" vers ton nouveau Mac, depuis les réglages de Message sur ton iPhone.


----------



## M. Paul (16 Décembre 2022)

"Transfert de SMS" était effectivement décoché…
Merci


----------

